# FEATURE REQUEST: Add DVD Player to unit



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

I know its not possible with the current 921, but maybe the next iteration of it... If you could just add a DVD player to this box, which would do scaling to HD resolutions and output over DVI, then this could be an all-in-one unit for home theater and make life a lot simpler for everyone. LG has a unit announced which does something similar (dvd + OTA hd recorder).


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Even better is a DVD recorder. Tivo already has these now (for some standard recorders, not HD), allowing you to dump shows to DVD. 

Of course DVD doesn't handle HD material well yet, but thus far only D-VHS does that right now I believe, and I'm not going back to tape.


----------

